# Coaches vs. Cancer Game Thread



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

The season starts tomorrow night! Here are the match ups.

*Florida International @ North Carolina - 7PM ET (ESPNU)
Alcorn St. @ Ohio St. - 7PM ET
Albany @ Syracuse - 9PM ET (ESPNU)
Murray St. @ California - 11PM ET*


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

It should be interesting to see Isiah coach, so I am definitely interested in watching that game. Plus we will get a good look at Ed Davis and John Henson.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Can't wait for this. I hope those are on ESPN360.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

So what are the Vegas odds that Syracuse loses tonight? Anyone think they're going to actually lose?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> So what are the Vegas odds that Syracuse loses tonight? Anyone think they're going to actually lose?


All the Vegas odds are moving towards -20. Im guessing they stay around -21 or -20


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Looks like Deon Thompson is gonna be the leader for Carolina early in the year.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Henson showing some quickness guarding the PG on an iso set and blocked the shot.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Terrible ball handling by the FIU guards. The Carolina big men have started 3-4 fast breaks on their own already.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Under 8 time out. Carolina up 34-20.

Ed Davis definitely filled out and is finishing around the hoop easier.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

OSU update...

Evan Turner is flirting with a triple double... In the first half. 10 points, 10 boards, 6 assists, 2 blocks with 5 mins left.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

44-20 Carolina at the half.

They looks sloppy on offense, but the defensive roations are very quick.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

56-28 Ohio St. at the half.

Evan Turner is putting on a show. 12 points, 12 boards, 8 assists, 2 blocks.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Carolina pulling away. Ball movement in the halfcourt looks good and Larry Drew is running the break pretty well.

55-32 at the under 16 TO.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow Henson with a rediculous back door alley oop. Went up baseline and fully extended his arms to his left, caught the ball and slammed it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i heard Drew was playing well


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Under 12 TO.

OSU up large, 77-39. Turner has 12 points, 16 boards, 8 assists, 2 blocks. Get a glimpse of him this year before hes a top 5 pick.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> i heard Drew was playing well


Yeah, Drew looks good in the open court, but FIU's transition defense is terrible.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Im assuming Turner just got taken out of the game after hitting 2 free throws. 14 points, 17 boards, 10 assists, 2 blocks.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I have a feeling he's the guy we're going to be talking about all year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i saw graves started for UNC. i heard he'd gotten better but that's impressive starting with who they have. will that last?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Did not get to see the Carolina game. This is gonna be a busy week for me, so I don't know how much action i'll catch but i'm glad they started well.


Evan Turner is going to be a NPOY contender if he stays healthy.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Evan Turner is going to be a NPOY contender if he stays healthy.


going to *win* POY. i've already said it, and i haven't seen anyone else say so you better believe i want full props when this all goes down


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dont know how Turner is NPOY, because Luke is going to put up monster numbers too. It will come down to both, Turner's not going to be putting up those type of numbers all season. He's going to be picked top 5 though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

who'll win it over him?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> going to *win* POY. i've already said it, and i haven't seen anyone else say so you better believe i want full props when this all goes down


HKF has been pimping him a lot longer than you have. Just sayin.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Luke H.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Luke H.


talkin bout stupid nba draft and talkin bout POY = 2 diff things


----------



## JN (Nov 11, 2009)

TM said:


> So what are the Vegas odds that Syracuse loses tonight? Anyone think they're going to actually lose?


Can't access my old user name. 

But anyway, not here to boast or call you out, but it was somewhat comforting to see the Orange win by 32 and 40 after that debacle. We will have to beat Cal before I can start to get a little chippy again.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

haha. i was attempting to lure you out of hiding! it worked!!

lost password or what? lemme know what you'd like to do.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I heard that Jim B. played 90% man to man defense against that division II team. I wouldn't worry about it, I feel that this Syracuse team is good enough to get into the NCAA tournament. 

Wesley Johnson is going to be a 1st round draft pick this year if he is what everyone has been saying. 

Luke Harangody will be a front runner for POY, especially when he plays in the Big East. Its not him, its his team. If his team without Scott Martin (the transfer that is now out for the year) can actually WILL themselves into the top 4 team in the Big East, Luke has a good chance.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> HKF has been pimping him a lot longer than you have. Just sayin.


yup. you're right on that. 



thatsnotgross said:


> I heard that Jim B. played 90% man to man defense against that division II team. I wouldn't worry about it, I feel that this Syracuse team is good enough to get into the NCAA tournament.


Jim B usually doesn't get into his patented 2-3 until about a week or so into the season. He says he likes to test his teams Man to Man during the preseason and first couple of games. It's just his style.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Right, so I'm not going to worry about it. I think its just a nice story for Le Moyne (hope i spelled that right).


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

All 4 teams are in, going to be a great battle. Can't wait to see Syracuse in action. Excited to see Wesley Johnson and Brandon Triche.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

so much more enjoyable to watch unc now that bug eyes beaker isn't on the floor


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

once UNC stops turning the ball over, they're going to KILL people. when you're playing offense against them, you better hit your outside shots or hope for long rebounds when you miss cause you definitely aren't going to get any boards inside the paint.

i think drew already looks better than he did a week ago. and who knew will graves could actually ball?!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whaaattttt


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

what your problem? they take stupid chances which results in either the ball landing in the 6th row or just bad looks. thats why they aren't blowing people out. syracuse is shooting really well and hitting some tough shots. that's the main reason it's close.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Drew still doesn't make good decisions with the ball consistently, and overall just really shouldn't be starting on a team like this. Having Ty Lawson on this team spoiled us... after having a PG that could push the pace, ALWAYS made good decisions on the break and in the half court, could break down any defense and was clutch as hell, watching the antithesis is just a headache...

But Ed Davis, for the love of God, needs to realize that he is the best player on this team and dominate. 

I seriously get nervous everytime we push the ball...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am just sad that Roy has turned Dexter Strickland into a scrub


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

no one in our starting line up can break down a defense off the dribble, that's just sad.


Larry Drew is currently a liability.

Graves needs to know his limits.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Where in the top 5 should the Orange be ranked?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn we are getting embarassed. Back to the drawing board, actually **** it, we cant win games without a good point guard.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

this one is far from over


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Damn - UNC should start doing the Hack-auku defence with all their frontline depth.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Seriously the guy went and got all the big men in the world and forgot to get a decent point guard.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

How about them Cuse Baby!

Wesley Johnson is the truth


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Andy Rautins stat line - 11points 8stl 5assist 7 rebounds


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Cuse just has so many guys that are long, athletic, and can shoot that if the 2-3 zone holds up there is no reason they cant be a #2 seed in the tournament at least.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The fact that Ed Davis refuses to dominate really bothers me. Guy went 5-6 from the field, showed nice touch around the basket, and really every time he went for a shot it was either a score or a foul, yet passed the ball up unnecessarily at least 3-4 times in the first half alone when he should've gone for the score.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

You just gotta be patient with the youngsters at Carolina. They've been playing together for about 2 minutes, and just had to play a couple of top 15 teams. That they beat OSU is an accomplishment. You can't just throw talent out in the NCAA and play street ball. By the end of the year they'll be clicking.


----------

